# Thanks for the reminder how my discount works??



## starmaster1000 (Mar 12, 2020)

Uhm, okay, thanks for the note?

I already knew this but okay lol


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2020)

Ck the circle every Sunday.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 12, 2020)

Yeah they’re all on circle this week you can get food for so cheap


----------



## JAShands (Mar 12, 2020)

With the extra 20 % with Circle on top of TM discount and well being I’ve eaten more fresh fruit and veggies this week than I have in a long time 😍


----------

